# Best humidifier material alternative to beads



## strato (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello fellow cigar lovers,

first of all glad to be here. 

I am interested to know what would be the most effective material to use instead of self regulating beads. I've heard of gel and foam that is "refilled" with propylene glycol solution, would this be the best choice since it seems like it's refilled only once per 3-6 months?

I am looking to have a humidifier on the lid. 

Anyone know what humidifier material does Daniel Marshall humidors use? I suppose it's foam?

Let me know what's worked best for you in a medium to large desktop humidor.

THANKS:vs_cool:


----------



## Bruced (May 20, 2017)

If you are only looking to humidify a desk top humidor you can not go wrong with Boveda, buy up twice as many as you need. Then recharge the dry one, when you replace them with the new one. Yes Boveda's are rechargeable.


----------



## jc389 (Jun 24, 2017)

Foam is the most useless stuff ever... just dont.

The Bovedas as Bruced mentioned are the absolute best if you dont want to use beads. I have personally never used gels but I hear about mold issues with them quite a lot. Could be user error, but I honestly cant speak about them.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

strato said:


> Hello fellow cigar lovers,
> 
> first of all glad to be here.
> 
> ...


Bovedas are the best bet for many scenarios.
Another good bet if you plan to stick around would be hopping over to the intro section and tell us a little about yourself, where, and what you're into.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## strato (Jul 3, 2017)

Sorry forgot to mention, that bovedas are not an option in my case, I'm sure they work well.

Am I left with gel and foam options then? 


Anybody tried propylene glycol and foam combination? I've researched this just now and seems like Daniel Marshall uses this combination in his humidors, yet he says only a refill once per six months is needed? I doubt it's that effective...


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Why are bovedas not an option? 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Kitty Litter if its a real big one, otherwise Bovedas, as you may have gathered, not many use Foam here.
Why are Bovedas not an option?


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Why are bovedas not an option?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Beat me to it lol


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Fusion said:


> Beat me to it lol


Would like to know that also.


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

....


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Guessing maybe location makes Bovedas not an option.

At the end of the day, any type of foam is going to be a mold growing field. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

strato said:


> Sorry forgot to mention, that bovedas are not an option in my case, I'm sure they work well.
> 
> Am I left with gel and foam options then?
> 
> Anybody tried propylene glycol and foam combination? I've researched this just now and seems like Daniel Marshall uses this combination in his humidors, yet he says only a refill once per six months is needed? I doubt it's that effective...


I don't see any Boveda dealers in Finland listed on their site (assumed location based on your IP). But Xikar has started carrying them under their own label as "2-way Packets" (made for them by Boveda) and there are Xikar dealers in Helsinki. Or you can order directly from Boveda's website for shipping from the USA. Also, there are several Boveda dealers in Stockholm, Sweden and Tallin, Estonia, if you get around the neighboring territory much.

With a nice humidor like a Daniel Marshall I'd invest in one of the wooden packet holders Boveda makes for attaching to humidor lids (also available from Xikar now).

Whatever you do, forget the foam & PG approach. That's from the Dark Ages! Very few serious cigar enthusiasts still use those now since better, safer, easier 2-way methods like Bovedas and Heartfelt beads came along (or silica kitty litter, if available, that being an acceptable substitute for HF beads).

Humidor manufacturers may still include foam humidifiers because they are cheap. But the first thing any of us do when we get a new humidor is throw the foam humidifier in the trash can. Gel is a step in the right direction, but it won't regulate humidity like a 2-way; it will just keep pumping moisture in like foam & PG until your RH is way too high.


----------



## GreenPuffer (Jan 17, 2017)

strato said:


> Sorry forgot to mention, that bovedas are not an option in my case, I'm sure they work well.
> 
> Am I left with gel and foam options then?
> 
> Anybody tried propylene glycol and foam combination?


I have bovedas and the foam container. You can get Bovedas at Amazon in bulk and they keep well in their plastic bag.
I got the glycol once then I heard you can simply use distilled water in the foam container. I find I need to check my meter more often after I stock my desktop humidor.

GP


----------



## strato (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions, the bovedas are not going to work for me at this point because I'm looking for a longer lasting solution that attaches to the lid(I know boveda has those wooden holders though for the lid) that wouldn't need replacement as soon as bovedas. Has anyone had any success with PG and gel combination(xikar, humicare, etc.)?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

strato said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, the bovedas are not going to work for me at this point because I'm looking for a longer lasting solution that attaches to the lid(I know boveda has those wooden holders though for the lid) that wouldn't need replacement as soon as bovedas. Has anyone had any success with PG and gel combination(xikar, humicare, etc.)?


As far as boveda. They last forever and can be recharged. I can't figure out a longer lasting solution than that.

It seems like your dead set on using the pg and gel stuff.. It's gonna be hard getting answer YOU want. Hardly anyone uses that crap because boveda work better.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## jc389 (Jun 24, 2017)

strato said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, the bovedas are not going to work for me at this point because I'm looking for a longer lasting solution that attaches to the lid(I know boveda has those wooden holders though for the lid) that wouldn't need replacement as soon as bovedas. Has anyone had any success with PG and gel combination(xikar, humicare, etc.)?


The heartfelt beads have the small holders that mount to the lid. Different sizes depending on what you need. They last forever and take like a minute to recharge.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

There is a reason why we all moved away from PG and gel combinations many years ago. Since you're apparently sold on using them anyway, I guess that you get to learn the hard way.

Why on earth come asking for advice from a cigar board, and then insist that you know better?


----------



## strato (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I was just interested in alternatives. Will probably stick to heartfelt products.


----------



## scott1256ca (Jan 4, 2017)

Have you phoned up some cigar shops to see if they carry Boveda even if they aren't a registered dealer? They are a pretty common solution. I don't know what kind of online alternatives you have but Amazon.co.uk carries Boveda.

One of the things that bothered my about the PG solution, and maybe someone has an answer, but does the PG evaporate with the water? If so, you would get PG in your cigars, and I didn't like the thought of that. If not, then every time you add more PG solution to your foam or gel, you would be building up PG, wouldn't you? Which could screw up the humidity so it's no longer 70% RH (which is too high anyway). That would explain why I was having problems last year, but I ditched my PG/gel/analog hygro/wood humidor for DW/KL/digital hygro/winedor or tupperdor all at about the same time, so I can't really lay the blame for my problems on any one of those in particular.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> There is a reason why we all moved away from PG and gel combinations many years ago. Since you're apparently sold on using them anyway, I guess that you get to learn the hard way.
> 
> Why on earth come asking for advice from a cigar board, and then insist that you know better?


Quoted for truth!


----------



## jc389 (Jun 24, 2017)

strato said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was just interested in alternatives. Will probably stick to heartfelt products.


Well I think many here was just giving you what worked... There are all kinds of alternatives... I mean you could wrap them in wet paper towels if you wanted but you wouldn't like the outcome. The gels will "work" but everyone here is just giving you what works best.


----------



## Kramer (Aug 21, 2007)

scott1256ca said:


> Have you phoned up some cigar shops to see if they carry Boveda even if they aren't a registered dealer? They are a pretty common solution. I don't know what kind of online alternatives you have but Amazon.co.uk carries Boveda.
> 
> One of the things that bothered my about the PG solution, and maybe someone has an answer, but does the PG evaporate with the water? If so, you would get PG in your cigars, and I didn't like the thought of that. If not, then every time you add more PG solution to your foam or gel, you would be building up PG, wouldn't you? Which could screw up the humidity so it's no longer 70% RH (which is too high anyway). That would explain why I was having problems last year, but I ditched my PG/gel/analog hygro/wood humidor for DW/KL/digital hygro/winedor or tupperdor all at about the same time, so I can't really lay the blame for my problems on any one of those in particular.


You are right, can absolutely smell and taste the PG. I have not used it for 20 years.

To the OP, long lasting depends on the container and how air-tight it is. Boveda is the lowest maintenance and they can easily be recharged.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Kramer said:


> You are right, can absolutely smell and taste the PG. I have not used it for 20 years.
> 
> To the OP, long lasting depends on the container and how air-tight it is. Boveda is the lowest maintenance and they can easily be recharged.


+1

A belated "welcome to Puff"! It sounds like you've got seriously extensive experience and knowledge to share @Kramer. Glad you decided to start posting.

Seems odd suggesting a member who registered 10-years ago post an intro, but I'd sincerely be interested your story and I bet others would too.

Cigar Puffers Introduction Forum - Puff Cigar Discussion Forums


----------



## Kramer (Aug 21, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> +1
> 
> A belated "welcome to Puff"! It sounds like you've got seriously extensive experience and knowledge to share @Kramer. Glad you decided to start posting.
> 
> Seems odd suggesting a member who registered 10-years ago post an intro, but I'd sincerely be interested your story and I bet others would too.


10 years to make my first post....has it been that long ago. I feel asleep. My Bad.

I have a long history on CF, OH and HP. So, yes been at this since 1996. So much has slowed down since the Glory Days. Glad to see so many normal herfers post here. I will be much more active.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Kramer said:


> 10 years to make my first post....has it been that long ago. I feel asleep. My Bad.
> 
> I have a long history on CF, OH and HP. So, yes been at this since 1996. So much has slowed down since the Glory Days. Glad to see so many normal herfers post here. I will be much more active.


and by normal....you mean us?:surprise:


----------



## eric0705 (Jul 10, 2017)

boveda packs are great. They just came out with a new one which is bigger. Like a 320 Gram which is nice if you have the room for it


----------



## Rafiki76 (Jul 27, 2017)

I use a single Boveda 72% pack and my Davidoff humidor stays at a constant 67%. I would use those if I were you, figure out what rh you want and pick that pack, they're ridiculously easy to use with almost zero maintenance. Plus they're rechargeable.


----------



## Joey Romanelli (Sep 26, 2017)

Want the no-frills version?... I have an old humidor that I tried to rehab with advice from a bunch of people but I just couldn't get it to stay at 70%. I've settled on using a brand new kitchen sponge saturated with distilled water and placed standing up against the inside wall on top of a small ziplock bag just so the cedar underneath it wouldn't have problems. I've had it set up this way for about 4 months and it works like a charm.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Joey Romanelli said:


> Want the no-frills version?... I have an old humidor that I tried to rehab with advice from a bunch of people but I just couldn't get it to stay at 70%. I've settled on using a brand new kitchen sponge saturated with distilled water and placed standing up against the inside wall on top of a small ziplock bag just so the cedar underneath it wouldn't have problems. I've had it set up this way for about 4 months and it works like a charm.


I can't second this method. Sponges are a bad idea. Impossible to control rh consistently, mold magnets, and this method can get you a bunch of wet cigars. It's best to have a functional container than fight a losing battle with humidity. Boveda or beads are the way to go to maintain proper humidification.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

This thread is confusing. I don't get it. What is wrong with the simplest tried and true method on earth? Boveda. Who would want 70% or 72%? And thirdly, if you need a 72 Boveda to stay at 67%, switch to a $5 Tupperware instead maxing out the bovedas ability to humidify. Why are they called apartments when they're all stuck together? 
Maybe all stupid questions, just my observations.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

This is kind of like asking someone who is your favorite Beatle...but telling them they cannot pick John, Paul or George. 

I am wondering if they are more worried about hoe the humidifier looks on the inside of the unit than how well the keep the cigars. Though you may be able to put a mesh screen on unit and out beads in it. But I would not the water gels or foam and PG solution.


----------



## Tailwind (Sep 21, 2017)

I like Boveda because I am lazy and I like to set it and forget it. I am thinking of trying the Boveda 320g which is supposed to mount to the lid via s separate mounting plate.


----------

